# Where in the US is the Update



## Nosey (Mar 12, 2006)

Hadn't heard anything from anyone about receiving the update in a few days..

how far east has it made, or did I miss it, I'm in NC and haven't seen it..


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Nosey said:


> Hadn't heard anything from anyone about receiving the update in a few days..
> 
> how far east has it made, or did I miss it, I'm in NC and haven't seen it..


Florida here and nope don't have it.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Nothing in AZ this morning.


----------



## Larry Daughtrey (Feb 14, 2006)

Im in Yuma AZ and got it a couple days ago


----------



## JLF1233 (Jan 14, 2006)

I am in North Central Texas and have not received it. Is there a roll-out schedule?


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

What Update are we talking about???


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Bud33 said:


> What Update are we talking about???


10AF


----------



## Palsgraf99 (Mar 17, 2006)

No update in Athens, GA yet.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The initial rollout base hasn't grown yet, but as of today (Three days in) there have been no reported issues with the rollout... and no "new" errors..

So it is very possible the switch will be flipped in the next few days so everyone else gets the update.


----------



## Dood (Mar 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The initial rollout base hasn't grown yet, but as of today (Three days in) there have been no reported issues with the rollout... and no "new" errors..
> 
> So it is very possible the switch will be flipped in the next few days so everyone else gets the update.


How do you "force" an update?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Dood said:


> How do you "force" an update?


1. Reboot Receiver
2. Press 02468 when the first message appears.
3. After a few seconds the unit will try to download any available update.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Dood said:


> How do you "force" an update?


You can't force the update unless D* has turned it on for your area. Since they haven't released it to everyone yet it still won't download for you. You'll just redownload your current software. But if it was out there what DVDKingdom said is correct.


----------



## cobaltblue (Feb 22, 2006)

As of 9:00 A.M. this morning, have not received the 10AF upgrade on the eastern shore in the great state of Maryland.....


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

Kansas is clear of any updates this morning as well.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Not on my R15 in the Chicago Area.


----------



## lowgear (Feb 17, 2006)

Not in Salt Lake City as of this AM but we did have some great basketball here yesterday.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Must be stuck somewhere between Yuma and Phoenix.


----------



## cobaltblue (Feb 22, 2006)

It has been fairly quiet regarding 10AF update. Does anyone know if it is making it's way east??? No sign of it yet in Maryland on the eastern shore.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Someone posted in another forum that a CSR told them it would be out tomorrow (21st).

Carl


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

lowgear said:


> Not in Salt Lake City as of this AM but we did have some great basketball here yesterday.


:hurah: 
GO GONZAGA! Great games this year all tourney thus far!


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

Seriously, I think the number one thing that needs to be done is a "mark and delete" in the to do list, and a page number assignment to the VOD list. Agree'ers?
It would make for such a more simplistic way of sorting out when you get up and notice which programs are set to expire if not marked "K" and need to free up some times so they won't just cancel or drop.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Finally got it in Phoenix.

EDIT: Date remained the same as the 10A3 update (02/21/2006) and previous version is still 108F.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Finally got it in Phoenix.
> 
> EDIT: Date remained the same as the 10A3 update (02/21/2006) and previous version is still 108F.


That's interesting, have to look closer at mine.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I meant to pick up and install the SlingBox this weekend but got real busy or I would check mine out. I know as of last night when I went to bed at about midnight EST I didn't have the update. So I will have have to check once I get home from work this evening.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Clint, as of this morning, it does not appear to have made it to the East Coast as of yet.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

10A3 in Tucson this morning.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Just got an email.... East coast should have already started to see the rollout...

And the rest of the country should start to see it 


> VVVVEEEERRRRYYYY soon


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just got an email.... East coast should have already started to see the rollout...
> 
> And the rest of the country should start to see it


how are they rolling this out, skipping areas, state by state, timezone or other ?

and when is next update due ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This particular rollout was done by timezone.

They have used multiple different methods over the years (to stagger the rollout)

The next update after 10AF?
No set date, but it isn't that far off.... as 10AF was just a "quick" release to address the Series Link issues... Instead of waiting a few more weeks for the next larger release.


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This particular rollout was done by timezone.
> 
> They have used multiple different methods over the years (to stagger the rollout)
> 
> ...


when should east coast have the update by ? before we get worried that it is not on our units yet ?

also when we redo our series links after the update ? do we erase the whole list at once (till it is empty) and then readd all the series links we had before?

what series link isuues will we still have (not addressed) after this release? barring odd mistakes


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No set time frame (even for the East Coast)... If you don't get it after it goes "national" (for lack of a better word)... then you can try some of the other options (like forcing the update)

AS for "redoing" the series links... you would only need to do it to those that are not be having correctly... after about 7-14 days... the entire guide data would have recycled and thus have run though the new code.

As for "remaining" issues... I am sure there are some... but this release primarily just target the issue, where recordings where set to record and they didn't.

It didn't address the First Run vs Repeat issues... And it doesn't address the SL tied to just one channel, and can't set another one.


----------



## joegrjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No set time frame (even for the East Coast)... If you don't get it after it goes "national" (for lack of a better word)... then you can try some of the other options (like forcing the update)
> 
> AS for "redoing" the series links... you would only need to do it to those that are not be having correctly... after about 7-14 days... the entire guide data would have recycled and thus have run though the new code.
> 
> ...


so no set date for it to fully out, and even when is, 2 weeks to see if the update actually works  geeze louise


----------



## az_timeshift (Jan 23, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Finally got it in Phoenix.
> 
> EDIT: Date remained the same as the 10A3 update (02/21/2006) and previous version is still 108F.


Interesting, it hasn't made it to Tucson yet.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

az_timeshift said:


> Interesting, it hasn't made it to Tucson yet.


Well Phoenix is what, 2-3 degrees further west than Tucson? :lol:

Maybe hitting Casa Grande tonight. Kinda a slow eastern movement. :grin:


----------



## brykc14 (Jun 14, 2004)

Got the 10AF in Ky today


----------



## Hairback357 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just got the update at 3am today in Peoria AZ.


----------



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

getting update right now at 5:20am east coast time .. it prompted me and I did not realize that it would kill what I was watching ...figed it would be a behind the scenes . 55/003/10a3/01/0119 is what is in the right hand corner is this the update version ?


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Got the update at 4:01 EST today in IL.


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

I got it in columbus, OH at 4:01am!


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I live in Pittsburgh and got it just after 4AM this morning.


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

Rhode Island just got it today at 4:00 AM.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Got it in Western NC.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hmmm....

Looks like it has gone "national"


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Got it in Georgia at 4:02am today.


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

Mavrick said:


> Got it in Georgia at 4:02am today.


Good, hope this means I have mine as well...will see tonight. Hope it fixes the SL issues that it is said to address...I have 2 SLs that just plain wont find events that are there.


----------



## wdbaugh (Jan 4, 2006)

10AF got to Chicago last night.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl posted in another thread that it's gone national. So we should all have it soon.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

got it this morning in Kissimmee, FL


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

KOT:

Just for kicks... for the next release.
Does anyone know of a website/service that will allow us to take a map of the US, and put "push pins" on our city when we get the updates.

Kinda a little more "entertaining" to track the rollout.... 

Just an idea.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> KOT:
> 
> Just for kicks... for the next release.
> Does anyone know of a website/service that will allow us to take a map of the US, and put "push pins" on our city when we get the updates.
> ...


If you can find software that will run on Linux boxes I will be more then happy to put it up on my servers.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl,

You have way too much idle time!:lol:


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

10AF in Evanston, IL. 3AM.


----------



## pcolag8r (Nov 10, 2005)

Received 10AF 3/21 3am in Pensacola, Florida.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Earl,
> 
> You have way too much idle time!:lol:


I am switching jobs on April 3.... So this week and next week... I am just doing brain dump meetings... So I am bored out of my skull.


----------



## pcolag8r (Nov 10, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> KOT:
> 
> Just for kicks... for the next release.
> Does anyone know of a website/service that will allow us to take a map of the US, and put "push pins" on our city when we get the updates.
> ...


I know I've seen people do transparent overlays on Google maps (maps.google.com) for all kinds of things-- realestate, members of forums, anything. Maybe there's a google-head out there who knows how to do it. I know you have to use the Google MAPS api. It seems kind of overkill for this, but actually if someone does it, it could be re-used here for other things. I've seen people waste time doing things more stupid than this.


----------



## Raybz (Jan 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> KOT:
> 
> Just for kicks... for the next release.
> Does anyone know of a website/service that will allow us to take a map of the US, and put "push pins" on our city when we get the updates.
> ...


www.frappr.com 
Works kinda like GoogleEarth

Very cool thing


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

I got it here in NC at 4:01am this morning.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

ajseagles3 said:


> I got it here in NC at 4:01am this morning.


I got it at the same time and date, in Central Florida:grin:


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

Got it in eastern PA this morning at 4:03 AM.


----------



## az_timeshift (Jan 23, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Well Phoenix is what, 2-3 degrees further west than Tucson? :lol:
> 
> Maybe hitting Casa Grande tonight. Kinda a slow eastern movement. :grin:


It'd figure when I make a mention of _not_ getting the update, I checked it the next morning and it looks like it updated at about 2am.


----------

